# Roosters legs are bright red??



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I noticed a couple of days ago my Cochin roosters legs and feet looked reddish. Today, after he came in, his legs looked so bright red, I thought he was bleeding, but it's not. I'm thinking to coat his legs tonite after he roosts, with an oil. I'm not sure if this leg mites, or what? I've had some other roosters in the past that just seem to have reddish legs, but this looks like too much.
Any advice would be helpful..THANKS!!


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Just thought I'd add, I read an article that high testoterone levels can cause this. He is just under two yrs. Any thoughts??


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd suspect leg mites

Oil his legs AND the roosts


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

yes hormones can make a cocks legs bright red. It is usually a streaking color pattern, no all over. A picture would help.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, it is streaky, and feet too.


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

Probably just testosterone then. I don't see it in most of our boys, but my Dels look fire engine red during the summer. It normally fades a bit over the winter when the hormones are cooling off a bit.

How does the texture of his legs look? Is it nice and smooth....similar to other birds in your flock? Or is it raised and scaly?


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

It's hard to see because his feet are heavily feathered, but, what I can see up the shanks looks ok, but bright red. I went out after dark last night and dusted him and coated his legs and the roosts with oil...Thanks for your help!
Gave them all raw liver with cayenne pepper this morning too!


----------



## mariaricarto (Jul 1, 2010)

Red legs are normal in a breeding rooster.


----------

